# Discuss the screen printing industry in Chicago.



## killeatbreed (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry if there is already a thread for this, I couldn't find one.

Anyone here own or work at any Chicago-based print shops? What can you tell me about the industry in this region?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Your question is rather vague. What kind of information are you looking for?


----------



## killeatbreed (Jun 29, 2013)

Are there a lot of screen printers in Chicago? (especially smaller shops) - I've found some on Yelp/Google but they all have pretty a pretty low to moderate amount of reviews and/or web presence.
How competitive would you say it is compared to a smaller city? (Say like Pittsburgh, or Baltimore)
What does most of the work you do consist of? (High runs? Sports? Streetwear? Bands? Etc..)
Is there a large demand for garment decorating in Chicago?
Does it make sense to get in to this field in that region?

Etc..


----------

